# Why Duplicate Vehicles?



## Clif (Apr 17, 2015)

After Signing in to the app, under the "Select a Vehicle", there are two selections. Both are the same, except one is "wrapped" in plus signs.

What's the difference? Should I select one over the other?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

the one with thats wrapped in plus signs allows you to get paid double rate per mile


----------



## Clif (Apr 17, 2015)

Ok, fair enough. I like getting paid more for UberXL (wrapped with plus signs).

However, I did some testing and it seems that if I select the UberXL vehicle, that's all the requests I get. It's not too many, but they pay better.

If I select the UberX vehicle (the exact same vehicle), I don't get any UberXL requests (but I do get more UberX rides).

I did some testing over the weekend and found:
1. On Friday I selected the UberXL vehicle. 
a. I got three riders in five hours (started at 5:00pm) 
b. Total for the evening was $36.76.
c. The first rider was an hour and a half after I logged in.​2. On Saturday I selected the UberX vehicle. 
a. I got five riders in four hours (started at 6:00pm) 
b. Total for the evening was $37.48.
c. The first ride was 15 minutes after I logged in.​
I appreciate the fact that UberXL pays more per ride. But if I log in with the UberXL vehicle, I don't get any UberX requests. If I log in with UberX, I don't get any UberXL requests.

There ought to be a merge of the two so that, if I'm available I'll get either UberX or UberXL requests.

I'd also like to know how each particular rider rated me. But that's a different complaint.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't think your sample time on the UberX vehicle was large enough. I am set up so that the original vehicle gets both X and XL calls, and from what I have heard from everyone else on the board, it works that way for them too. I have gone 8 hour nights with no XL calls, sometimes there just aren't any out there.

I'm not saying it *couldn't* be set up that way, but this is the first I have heard of it.

Email your local office and have them confirm the original vehicle setting is X only or X+XL. 

g


----------



## Clif (Apr 17, 2015)

I can believe no UberXL requests when I'm logged in with the UberX vehicle. 
What I can't believe is no UberX requests (when logged in as UberXL), especially when the map shows yellow or even gold in the area I am currently in.

I will contact the local office. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

